# Curious About Kyusho Points



## MK_Martial (May 4, 2010)

I am not a student of Kyusho Jitsu but have studied some pressure points techniques from other arts. I am wondering if the points used in Kyusho are different from other arts.

Specifically, it seems to me some of the names of the points in Kyusho are not the same as the traditional Chinese names (even for the same point). Is this true? 

As far as I know both Korean and Chinese arts use similar points (and names are based on Chinese). Does Kyusho have its own unique naming system, or a separate point system all together? Thanks.


----------



## Explorer (May 4, 2010)

Typically, the kyusho folks derive their points from Chinese medicine. Confusion sometimes arises when people hear references to 'Triple Warmer', 'Triple Burner' or the Chinese word for the meridian ... which I can't spell ... a person might see the same point referenced as TW17, TB17 or SJ17 ... or by the Chinese name ... which I don't know and most likely couldn't spell.

Occasionally, I've seen folks reference the points from various languages ... which only confuses things more.

Best Wishes,

Explorer


----------



## ponaterchip (May 4, 2010)

Kidney-1, Yongquan, Yongchuan, Bubbling Well and Gushing Spring.  Different names for the same point.   Don't get caught up in the names because they are just that, names.  Use what ever system is best for you.


----------



## MK_Martial (May 4, 2010)

Ok. Thanks guys!


----------



## DavidCC (May 7, 2010)

Kyusho International uses the english names only


----------



## bwindussa (May 8, 2010)

I've been a massage therapist for 15 years. And from what I've seen of the Kyusho Jitsu style, the points listed are the same as the points we use for acupreccure healing.

I picture it sort of like a light switch. These energy pathways can be enhanced for healing (acupressure, acupuncture) or they can be interrupted (Kyusho Jitsu). It's really similar to turning a light switch off and on.  As long as you understand how each citcuit works, you can increase or stiop the energy flow.

Clear as mud?


----------



## MK_Martial (May 15, 2010)

Thanks bwindussa,

I am interested in the healing aspect too. Any suggestion of good resources for a beginner? Books, dvds?


----------



## Explorer (May 21, 2010)

The points used for fighting are the same as used for healing ... just a bit differently.

If a person want's to get into pressure points whether for healing or fighting you will find a wealth of information ... much of it contradictory ... online and in the bookstores. Be prepared to be confused for a long time.

If you study Daoist theory you will get one set of teachings ... if you study theory from a non-Daoist perspective you will get a slightly different set. I have met folks from many perspectives that have been quite effective in their various approaches.

After going through this study for some time it seems to me the best way to begin the investigation is to have a qualified instructor teach you. That way you can feel how a technique works ... or if it works at all. 

First hand knowledge is, imho, the only way to go.

All that being said ... you might want to look into:
*"Pressure  Point Karate Made Easy: A Guide to the Dillman Pressure Point Method for  Beginners and Young Adults"*

The book is simple and easy to follow.

This subject is deep and there are a lot of opinions on all sides claiming to know the "truth". I would suggest you find the truth for yourself and ignore everything else.

Best Wishes,

Explorer


----------

